# Weird/Interesting/Bad Buying or Selling experiances?



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Has anyone had any bizarre or just plain bad experiances either buying or selling their goats/dogs/horses/furniture?
I have several.

When I was the buyer:
1. Went to look at a miniature horse that turned out to be a 11hh shetland mix. The woman who ran it was a little odd to say the least. She lived in a tiny dingy trailer and had a rundown barn full of miniatures (not sure on pedigree). She had a stallion with a tail dragging on the ground living in a small pen and in obvious pain, turns out he'd foundered several times. The place also had a bad vibe to it, my mom went and sat in the car since it unnerved her so much. 
2. Went to pick up a pygmy buck. Ad made it seem that the guy had a couple to choose from. This place was, interesting. 
-There were hundreds of animals; a dozen small dogs, mixed herd of goats, llamas, sheep, chickens, peacocks, etc. They all were allowed to run free. 
-He kept his feed in a gallon drum,outside, with no cover. When we where there a goat was standing in it. 
The man was obviously different (not sure what was going on with him) and he ended every sentence with a shouted (even on the phone) GOD BLESS YOU! The bad comes when my dad almost gets seriously injured on some of the man's junk (rusted metal) in his round pen. Luckily he only got a bruise. 

3. The lady we got Bridgitte from. She lived way down a back country road, looked like something from Deliverance. She had about five dogs (most puppies ) and multiple cats running around. She come's out of the house barefoot, in a long shirt (looked like ONLY a long shirt) and had neon pink hair. She had several horses and what she called "pygmy" goats (an ancient fainting wether, a pygmy and Bridgitte (miniature silky) ) and she fed everything cat food. 

Seller experiences:

-The guy that came out to look at Rollo (horned pygmy buck) and told me that Rollo was sterile since his mother was polled.
-The young couple that bought Rollo and ended up dumping him on my neighbors property. 
-The lady that fell in love with Delilah (Boer X) and kept in her diapers in their house.
-The three hispanic gentlemen that came out, picked up one of my kids by his hind leg and declared he was "too small". 
-The people who bought Dante and transported him in a small car. Think VW Bug small.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh man, those are some creepy stories. My worst experience is when I bought a very expensive ND doe from a very reputable breeder that turned out to have CAE. 

My worst selling experience is when I sold some does to a gal who would call me every couple weeks after her does got into grain and got bloat, she eventually lost them all this way.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm one of those weird buyers....

I picked up my buck, Buddy Holly, in a VW Bug small car. I also asked if I could bring my doe, Peggy Sue, to meet the buck and see if she liked him. Permission for Peg was denied, but I took Buddy home on my lap. 

I also brought my babies to be disbudded in the same car last week. I brought mama (Peggy Sue) along to comfort them afterwards and they all piled out of the backseat of said small car wearing sweaters...except for Peg, who was wearing a hot pink track suit.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Those are by far the weirdest. The last two buying made me laugh.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Also, I keep my goats in the house, but not in diapers! They are all housebroken and Pygmies, so the biggest is about the size of an English Bulldog.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

texasranger said:


> has anyone had any bizarre or just plain bad experiances either buying or selling their goats/dogs/horses/furniture?
> I have several.
> 
> When i was the buyer:
> ...


:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
Lol!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Okay, Texas Ranger, you have had some WEIRD experiences!
My only bad buying experience was when I bought the doe that ended up dying of Johne's. Now I know to be much more careful when bringing an animal to my farm. Test for everything first, or at least while in quarantine.
Now I'm not breeding or selling any goats.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

milkmaid said:


> Okay, Texas Ranger, you have had some WEIRD experiences!
> My only bad buying experience was when I bought the doe that ended up dying of Johne's. Now I know to be much more careful when bringing an animal to my farm. Test for everything first, or at least while in quarantine.
> Now I'm not breeding or selling any goats.


That's what happens when you buy/sell on CL.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I once had a llama for sale. This couple came out to look at him...pulled up in a mini van. I figured if they wanted him, they were going to pay me now and pick him up later. Nope...they bought him and loaded him in the back of their mini van!! :ROFL: The guy sat in the back with a halter and leadrope on the llama and the llama basically sat on his lap on the way home. :doh: The llama didn't mind, but that was an interesting sale.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hahaha!!! That is so funny Kaylee! Sounds like something we would do  (we only own one car and its out mini van lol)


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

BAD buying experience, the man I was buying from was seeing his grandmother taken off life support and was trusting me to get the goats in good gaI and leave his $, so I get there move the "Nubian" doe who had elf ears to my trailer, and then one kid, en another, the third had sore mouth! I freaked out! I had been handling these goats and put them in my trailer possibly infecting it with sore mouth!! People can catch it as well! That was enough for me. Lol


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I had a call one day from a young child that wanted 4-H goats. I had a number of whethers and bucklings- for 4-H kids, I usually cut the price way back! 
One nice drizzly, muddy day, a brand new Cadillac Escalade (Black) from Texas (I am in NE OH) drives down 1/2 mile of mud (our drive!) and out get 2 Hispanic men- dressed in white pants, a fedora and black shiny shirts, gold chains, etc. A lady in a really fancy dress with open toed shoes and a child. They want to see the goats!

After slogging through the mud to the barn- (remember the white pants?) I brought out the kids. (Bad feeling, this isn't a 4-H future for my babies...)
I decided that I had to sell the kids, 14 bucklings and only 3 doelings- I couldn't be keeping everyone. The child was about 9, he was the interpreter. 
They ended buying 2 bucklings ($125 ea. and a whether for $75). All were registered Alpines. Anyway- after the money changed hands, I asked if they wanted some old straw to put in the back of the truck and they said no- Carried those muddy babies (35 or 40 lbs. of muddy goat) and put them in the back seat of the caddy! New leather! Muddy goats, who promptly pooped, wow! I couldn't believe it! 

My dh came up to see if all was ok- they asked him if he minded if they killed the kids by the barn and would throw the guts in the woods! I screamed no! Get out of here! I was pretty upset. I should have tried to get the kids back, but they left! 

I really just try and not think of that very often!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> I once had a llama for sale. This couple came out to look at him...pulled up in a mini van. I figured if they wanted him, they were going to pay me now and pick him up later. Nope...they bought him and loaded him in the back of their mini van!! :ROFL: The guy sat in the back with a halter and leadrope on the llama and the llama basically sat on his lap on the way home. :doh: The llama didn't mind, but that was an interesting sale.


Ok this matches mine sorta. I do rescues and we came to a barn where a baby llama was in there and his mommy was dead. I drive a s10 blazer. The group wondered if we needed to go back and get a trailer. I said no and opened my back hatch and put the seats down. Put the baby llama inside & we drove home. He hummed to the radio. He lived with my goat until he was 6 month old then moved to a petting zoo nearby.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

My first two goats came home in a mini van. And my pygmy came home in my Expedition! Every one of them on my lap. Lol


----------



## Mystica25 (Oct 8, 2012)

There is a lady in a town near mine that sells roosters. Whenever I have too many roosters, I thin out my flock and give her some. I don't ask what is done with them, but I do know it is not fighting! So I was talking to her about this and that when she decides that I make a good therapist and starts telling me about her husband and how he drinks so much he wets himself among other things! I told her I had an apt to go to just to stop hearing in DETAIL about cleaning it all up!

As a purchaser, I decided to kill two birds with one stone. My daughter wanted to go to Boston to meet a bunch of her friends. I live at the Western end of the state, and had to go by the farm the buck was at. So I asked if I could look at the buck on my way down, and pick him up on my way back. The guy was great and said no problem. What I failed to think about, was the fact that I had my daughter and her friend in my car with her friend dressed in costume (it was January no where near Halloween). So, I arrive at the location with me, my daughter in grey makeup and horns (a troll) and her friend dressed as cat, complete with wiggling ears! Luckily the guy was into theater so was great about it, but I still think he is trying to figure out what cosplaying is and what Homestuck is (if you don't know what it is don't try to figure it out).


----------



## lansterlou (Feb 14, 2013)

FlyingFeetsFarm said:


> Oh man, those are some creepy stories. My worst experience is when I bought a very expensive ND doe from a very reputable breeder that turned out to have CAE.
> 
> My worst selling experience is when I sold some does to a gal who would call me every couple weeks after her does got into grain and got bloat, she eventually lost them all this way.


What town did you buy the goat from? I'm from ND and just curious to where it might have been.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Great thread......
Pick up my first two Pygmy in a Nissan ventra girl friend in the front son and daughter in the back.
Daughter thought we were crazy for getting goats wouldn't talk to me for days...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

When I sold my working horse the ad read:
12 year old gelded mountain horse for sale 1/2 Arabian Barb 1/2 mustang
For experienced rider only
14.3 hands, stocky, and strong.
Big will to go
Experienced with jumps, river crossing, leading a pack horse, beach riding, and race tracks.
Likes women only

I thought that it was pretty clear cut, I mean?
A guy called me he was good, he was going to train him for himself. Okay, my husband could ride him with a tie down. It might work.
The guy came out and was going to put his 9 year old son on him because "he was a pony". Yeah, OK really?


----------



## lansterlou (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh my gosh I feel really stupid now! When you said "ND"I though you meant North Dakota! I just have boers! Sorry!


----------

